# Special invitation for the 5 series owners : Please join us Feb 2nd



## SD203 (Feb 11, 2007)

This is a special invitation for the 5 series owners

to come show off your rides. 

We are going on the Black Forest Run

Saturday, February 2nd at 7 AM

Forum members are meeting at the Rockaway Mall(exit 35A)Rt80West

by the AMC theatre in back

We have a big crew going.

Please Email me if you are coming with us :thumbup:

Steve [email protected]


----------



## sc 540i (Apr 25, 2006)

I'd love to go if it was a little closer, it's about a 2 hour drive one way for me = me leaving at about 4:30 am, which isn't gonna happen :lol:.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

You really need to put info in the title in regards to the location. I assume the New Jersey area?


----------

